# Τσατίζεστε ή τσαντίζεστε;



## sarant (May 19, 2008)

Το θέμα το είχα ανέκαθεν απορία αλλά πήρα ηλεμήνυμα από έναν συνονόματο -όχι τον Λιγγρη- με τον οποίο τα λέμε συχνά για γλωσσικά θέματα και είπα να το θέσω κι εδώ.

Λέει ο συνονόματος (όχι ο Λίγγρης, ούτε ο Όντης άλλωστε):
_Τις 2-3 πρώτες φορές που είδα γραμμένο το "τσατίζω", νόμιζα ότι ήταν τυπογραφικό λάθος. Τις επόμενες, νόμιζα ότι ήταν κωμικός κι αδέξιος εξευγενισμός. Ώσπου άνοιξα τον Μπάμπι κι είδα ότι έχει τον τύπο κατά προτεραιότητα.
Αλλά μάλλον πρέπει νάχω χάσει συνέχειες... _

Κι εγώ ομολογώ ότι τσαΝΤίζομαι το ξέρω, έτσι τόλεγα ανέκαθεν και δεν θυμάμαι να έχω ακούσει "τσατίζω". Εντάξει, να παραδεχτώ ότι η τσαντίλα δημιουργεί σύγχυση με την τσαντίλα του γιαουρτιού (ή τη μυρωδιά της τσάντας αλλά η ηχηροποίηση του ταφ είναι αρκετά ισχυρή εκεί.

Ετυμολογικά βέβαια σωστότερος τύπος είναι το τσατίζω διότι έτσι είναι η τούρκικη λέξη -αλλά η πιστότητα προς την ξένη γλώσσα δεν ήταν ποτέ ο πρώτος μας καημός, και πολύ ορθά.

Αλλά το ερώτημα είναι αλλο, εσείς πώς την μάθατε παιδιόθεν αυτή τη λέξη;

Τ ή ΝΤ;


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2008)

Επισημαίνοντας ότι μεγάλωσα στην Κρήτη (όπου η ανάμνηση της τουρκικής ήταν εντονότερη και ακριβέστερη), δηλώνω ότι _τσατίζω_ έλεγα και λέγαμε. Ήταν έκπληξη για μένα όταν αργότερα βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με το «τσαντίζω», πέρασα μια φάση αυτοδιόρθωσης και κάποια στιγμή τσατίστηκα και το ξαναγύρισα στο «τ». Αυτά για την Κρήτη.


----------



## YiannisMark (May 19, 2008)

Μμμμ, μέχρι την τρυφερή ηλικία των 20κάτι, έλεγα τσα*ντ*ίζομαι. Το σκέτο, με _τ_ αντί για _ντ_, μου δημιουργούσε ενοχές. Πίστευα ότι έπρεπε να ξέρω (πολύ καλύτερα) Γαλλικά για να το πω. Και πιάνο. 

Μίλησα για την τρυφερή ηλικία και θυμήθηκα: τότε περίπου πρέπει να ήταν που άρχισα να πείθομαι ότι λέγεται _μπριζόλα_ και όχι μπρι*τζ*όλα που συνήθιζα να λέω. Μάλιστα, την έχω ακούσει και... πριζόλα. Από κοπέλα, με Γαλλικά και πιάνο.
Άλλοθι: Την μπριτζόλα ο Μπαμπ. την δίνει ως σπάνιο τύπο.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2008)

Μέχρι να αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με τη μετάφραση (καλά 32) τσα*ντ*ιζόμουν. Τότε μου βάλανε χέρι και μου είπαν ότι έπρεπε να τσατίζομαι, πράγμα που αγνοούσα 100% μέχρι τότε. 

Όπως μου ξεκαθάρισαν ότι ντεραπάρω (ή ντελαπάρω; ) σημαίνει ανατρέπομαι (για αυτοκίνητα), ενώ νόμιζα (όπως και άλλοι) ότι σημαίνει "παρεκκλίνω προσωρινά από την πορεία μου".


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2008)

Εξακολουθώ να λέω "τσαντίζομαι" (με καταγωγή από την Πελοπόννησο), και ακόμα με ξενίζει το "τσατίζομαι" όταν το βλέπω γραμμένο.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Εξακολουθώ να λέω "τσαντίζομαι" (με καταγωγή από την Πελοπόννησο)


Και γω το ίδιο, με καταγωγή από Τζουμέρκα και Κωνσταντινούπολη. (Για να συνεχίσουμε με τη γεωγραφική εξάπλωση του "ντ" και να δούμε: οι Κρητικοί μας την έκαναν τελικά τη ζημιά; )


----------



## Elsa (May 19, 2008)

Και γω τσα*ν*τίζομαι, ακόμα...Όπως γράφει κι ο Γιάννης παραπάνω, θεωρούσα το (λιγάκι ξερό) τσα*τ*ίζομαι κάτι σαν την _*τ*ομάτα_ των τηλεοπτικών διαφημίσεων. 
Αφήστε που τώρα με το chat, το τσατίζομαι θα πρέπει να πάρει νέο νόημα!


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2008)

Προσωπικά λέω *τσατίζομαι* (Σερραίος με πατέρα Πετρουσιώτη και μάνα Μικρασιάτισσα). Μου βγαίνει απόλυτα φυσιολογικά το Τ, το δε ΝΤ μού ακούγεται σαν κάτι _νταβέρνα_ που πιάνουν πότε-πότε τ' αφτιά μου.  Βέβαια, ουκ ολίγοι (και Πελοποννήσιοι, αλλά και συντοπίτες μου) με κράζουν για αυτή την εκφορά, θεωρώντας την δείγμα υπεραστισμού από μέρους μου. Άλλωστε, όπως είχα πει και στον μπούλο, κάποιες λέξεις γίνονται εκφραστικότερες με "εμπλουτισμό" των συμφωνικών τους συμπλεγμάτων. ;)

Το αντίστροφο φαινόμενο _μπριζόλα -> *πριζόλα_ το παρατήρησα προσφάτως στο μπερκέτι -> *περκέτι. :)



Count Baltar said:


> Όπως μου ξεκαθάρισαν ότι ντεραπάρω (ή ντελαπάρω; ) σημαίνει ανατρέπομαι (για αυτοκίνητα), ενώ νόμιζα (όπως και άλλοι) ότι σημαίνει "παρεκκλίνω προσωρινά από την πορεία μου".


Το _déraper_ που δίνει το ντεραπάρω (ντελαπάρω) σημαίνει _πλαγιολισθαίνω._ Αυτή είναι και η ορθή σημασία του, αλλά πολλοί μη επιτηδευμένοι ομιλητές του χώρου το χρησιμοποιούν για να δηλώσουν την _ανατροπή_ του οχήματος. Το ότι ένα όχημα που θα γλιστρήσει εκτός του οδοστρώματος μπορεί να καταλήξει να ανατραπεί (τιμημένες γράνες!) _δεν_ σημαίνει ότι το ντεραπάρισμα θα έπρεπε να δηλώνει μονοσήμαντα την ανατροπή.


----------



## cythere (May 19, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Αφήστε που τώρα με το chat...


 
Για την ιστορία, κι εγώ τσα*ντ*ίζομαι ή / και με πιάνουν οι τσα*ντ*ίλες μου.

Αφού πιάσαμε τα τσ-, έχει πλάκα αυτό που έκαναν οι Γάλλοι με το chat, με την έννοια του συνομιλώ στο διαδίκτυο: πρόσθεσαν ένα t (για να μην το μπερδεύουν με τη γάτα (και με μια άλλη ερμηνεία της λέξης, που δεν είναι της παρούσης), και δημιούργησαν ένα καινούργιο ρήμα: το tchatcher!). Προφέρεται τσατσέ! :)


----------



## Count Baltar (May 19, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Το _déraper_ που δίνει το ντεραπάρω (ντελαπάρω) σημαίνει _πλαγιολισθαίνω._ Αυτή είναι και η ορθή σημασία του, αλλά πολλοί μη επιτηδευμένοι ομιλητές του χώρου το χρησιμοποιούν για να δηλώσουν την _ανατροπή_ του οχήματος. Το ότι ένα όχημα που θα γλιστρήσει εκτός του οδοστρώματος μπορεί να καταλήξει να ανατραπεί (τιμημένες γράνες!) _δεν_ σημαίνει ότι το ντεραπάρισμα θα έπρεπε να δηλώνει μονοσήμαντα την ανατροπή.



Μάλιστα. Ίσως αυτό εξηγεί και το ότι το είχα πρωτακούσει από τον γαλλομαθή πατέρα μου.

Ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρουσα πάντως η γεωγραφική κατανομή της τσαντίλας!


----------



## sarant (May 19, 2008)

Νομίζω πως το αθηναϊκό είναι τσαΝΤίλα. Μόλις ρώτησα τρεις συναδέλφους (δύο Αθηναίοι, ένας Κρητικός μεγαλωμένος Αθήνα) και είπαν κατηγορηματικά και οι τρεις ότι τσαΝΤίζονται.


----------



## Philip (May 19, 2008)

fwiw η άποψη ενός ξένου, τα ελληνικά τα έμαθα βασικά στη Θεσσαλονίκη, και μέχρι προχθές ήξερα μόνο την τσατίλα. Τώρα μάλιστα τσατίστηκα ...


----------



## earlpiggot (May 19, 2008)

Κι εγώ ανέκαθεν τσα*τ*ιζόμουν, εκ Θράκης ορμώμενος.

Καλώς σας βρήκα κι ελπίζω να μείνω.


----------



## sarant (May 19, 2008)

Κοίταξα τα λεξικά Σταματάκου και Δημητράκου και the plot thickens.

Τι εννοώ; Και τα δύο έχουν ρήμα τσατίζω = πειράζω κάποιον ερωτικά, με ερωτόλογα και κατεπέκταση πειράζω κπν με υπαινιγμούς.
Και έχουν και τσάτισμα = πείραγμα.
Δεν έχουν τσαντίζω-ομαι και κανέναν άλλο τύπο σε τσαΝΤ.

Το λεξικό ΠάπυροςΛαρούς λημματογραφεί στο τσαΤ, αλλά έχει και τους τύπους σε ΝΤ. Τη σημασία του ερωτικού πειράγματος την αναφέρει τελευταία.

Το Λεξικό Τεγόπουλου Φυτράκη, που είναι και σχετικά καινούργιο, δεν έχει τύπους σε τσαΝΤ και λημματογραφεί ΜΟΝΟ:
τσατίζω = πειράζω, εξοργίζω με προσβλητικούς υπαινιγμούς
τσατίλα = πείραγμα, προσβλητικός υπαινιγμός
τσάτισμα = τσατίλα

Τη σημασία των ερωτικών υπαινιγμών κτλ. προσωπικά την αγνοούσα. Εσείς;

Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι έχουμε μια τεράστια λεξικογραφική τρύπα και στη σημασία
αλλά και στη γραφή. Για το Τ εναντίον ΝΤ νομίζω ότι είναι γεωγραφική η διαφορά.
Απλώς το ΝΤ στάθηκε άτυχο διότι οι μεν Αθηναίοι που το λένε δεν το κατέγραψαν
λεξικογραφικά διότι το θεώρησαν χυδαίο (σύνδρομο της Τομάτας), οι δε Θεσσαλονικιοί
που δεν θα το θεωρούσαν χυδαίο δεν το λένε.

Συμπληρωματικά, η τουρκική λέξη είναι CatiSmak (με κεφαλαίο τα γράμματα που παίρνουν καπελάκια και μουστάκια) και θα πει συγκρούομαι. Το περιεργότερο είναι ότι ο Κουκίδης, γλωσσάριο τουρκικών δανείων εν Ελλάδι που έχει εκδοθεί λίγο μετά τη μικρασιατική καταστροφή και περιέχει άλλες κι άλλες λέξεις που σήμερα δεν τις ξέρει κανείς, ΔΕΝ περιέχει ούτε το τσαΤίζω/ομαι, ούτε το τσαΝΤίζω/ομαι, τίποτα, με καμιά σημασία.


----------



## Elena (May 19, 2008)

sarant said:


> Συμπληρωματικά, η τουρκική λέξη είναι CatiSmak (με κεφαλαίο τα γράμματα που παίρνουν καπελάκια και μουστάκια) και θα πει συγκρούομαι. Το περιεργότερο είναι ότι ο Κουκίδης, γλωσσάριο τουρκικών δανείων εν Ελλάδι που έχει εκδοθεί λίγο μετά τη μικρασιατική καταστροφή και περιέχει άλλες κι άλλες λέξεις που σήμερα δεν τις ξέρει κανείς, ΔΕΝ περιέχει ούτε το τσαΤίζω/ομαι, ούτε το τσαΝΤίζω/ομαι, τίποτα, με καμιά σημασία.




Το ΛΚΝ δίνει:

τσατίζω [tsatízo] -ομαι & τσαντίζω [tsadízo] -ομαι P2.1 : (οικ.) εκνευρίζω κπ., τον κάνω να θυμώσει: Σώπα, μη με τσατίζεις άλλο! Πολύ τσαντισμένος είσαι σήμερα. [τουρκ. çat(ιş) `τσακώνομαι΄ -ίζω· *ηχηροπ. του μεσοφ. [t > d]*] 

Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο, δεν λέμε «ταβατούρι», αλλά «νταβαντούρι», «ντελάλης» κ.λπ.



Συμφωνώ ότι το αθηναϊκό είναι μάλλον «τσαντίζω», αλλά βάσει των παραπάνω, δεν βλέπω και ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα ούτε με το ένα ούτε με το άλλο.



(Επειδή στο ντρουμπέκι :) πέφτει χτύπημα και στο τσουμπλέκι βράσιμο....
και μια και αναφέρθηκε η «τσαντίλα», έχουμε και το σλαβικό, αλλά όχι με την ίδια σημασία, φυσικά:


τσαντίλα 1 η [tsandíla] O25 : σακούλα από πολύ αραιό ύφασμα, που τη χρησιμοποιούν για να στραγγίζουν το τυρί. || (επέκτ., οικ.) για αραιό ύφασμα κακής ποιότητας. [σλαβ. *čedil(o)* -α κατά το σακούλα] )


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2008)

Αντιγράφω από το Σύγχρονον Ορθογραφικόν-Ερμηνευτικόν Λεξικόν της Ελληνικής Γλώσσης (Καθαρευούσης-Δημοτικής), Επιμελητής Θεόκρ. Γούλας, Ο.Ε.Ε. "Άτλας", Αθήναι 1961:

*τσαντίλα* η Δ. (ξ. λ.) σακκούλα που στραγγίζουν τυρί. (γεν.) κάθε αραιό ύφασμα. (μτφ.) πολύ θυμωμένος.

*τσατίζω* Δ. πειράζω με υπαινιγμούς. (ουσ.) *τσάτισμα* το.

Ενδέχεται να πρόκειται για δύο συγγενικές έννοιες: ο πολύ θυμωμένος (σαν τσαντίλα) που έγινε έτσι από το πολύ πείραγμα (τσάτισμα) και να προέκυψε η εκφορά με το ΝΤ.

(Το γιατί να παραπέμπει η τσαντίλα στον πολύ θυμωμένο, είναι άλλη ιστορία - εύκολα όμως οπτικοποιούμενη για όποιον κατάγεται από κτηνοτροφική οικογένεια. Η τσαντίλα φαίνεται σα να "πάει να σκάσει" και στάζει κι από πάνω - σαν απ' το κακό της.)



sarant said:


> Απλώς το ΝΤ στάθηκε άτυχο διότι οι μεν Αθηναίοι που το λένε δεν το κατέγραψαν λεξικογραφικά διότι το θεώρησαν χυδαίο (σύνδρομο της Τομάτας), οι δε Θεσσαλονικιοί που δεν θα το θεωρούσαν χυδαίο δεν το λένε.


Μπορεί, λοιπόν, και οι Αθηναίοι απλώς να το είπαν λάθος.


----------



## Dr Moshe (May 19, 2008)

Οι αξιόλογες παρατηρήσεις των αγαπητών φίλων και ο κόπος τού αγαπητού Νίκου, που επισήμανε κενά στην ετυμολογική ιστορία, μας δίνουν ίσως την ευκαιρία να γράψουμε για τη λέξη καλύτερη βιογραφία.

Εν πρώτοις, φαίνεται ότι δεν πρόκειται για πολύ παλαιό δάνειο. Με βάση το κριτήριο των πλευρικών διαλεκτικών περιοχών, διαπιστώνουμε ότι δεν απαντά σε καμμία από τις τέσσερεις περιφερειακές διαλέκτους (Κατωιταλική, Ποντιακή, Καππαδοκική, Τσακονική) και αν σύγχρονοι ομιλητές τους ξέρουν τη λέξη, ασφαλώς την έμαθαν αργότερα. Συναντάται εντούτοις στην Κυπριακή και στα ιδιώματα της Κρήτης, όπου επικρατούν οι τύποι _τšαττίζω, τšαττώ _(Κυπριακή) και _τσατίζω _(Κρήτη). Επίσης απαντά στο ιδίωμα της Λέσβου, που ανήκει στα βορειοελληνικά ιδιώματα.

Η γλωσσογεωγραφική παρουσία δείχνει ότι πρόκειται για πιο πρόσφατη είσοδο, που πρέπει να έγινε μέσω των διαλεκτόφωνων ομιλητών. Εφόσον τα δάνεια είναι κατά κανόνα μονόσημα κατά την είσοδό τους στη γλώσσα και κατόπιν αναπτύσσουν λεξιλογική δικτύωση (φαινόμενο κλεψύδρας), θα ήταν λογικό να αναζητήσουμε την αρχική σημασία στους διαλεκτικούς χώρους εισόδου.

Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι οι κυπριακοί τύποι _τšαττίζω, τšαττώ _σημαίνουν «πειράζω με αυτοσχέδια δίστιχα - ταιριάζω, συναρμόζω», ενώ ο λεσβ. τύπος _τσατίζου _σήμαινε επίσης «συναντώ». Κατανοούμε, ως εκ τούτου, ότι αφετηρία υπήρξε το τουρκ. _çatmak_, που σήμαινε «δένω, συνταιριάζω, ανταμώνω» και αργότερα «συγκρούομαι» (με προσαρμογή στην Ελληνική κατά τα ρ. σε _-ίζω_). Το επιτατικό τουρκ. ομόρριζο _çatişmak _έπαιξε κατόπιν αξιοσημείωτο ρόλο στη σημασιολογική εξέλιξη, επειδή διέθετε ήδη τις σημασίες «συμπλέκομαι, αρπάζομαι, αψιμαχώ», γνωστές στους δίγλωσσους ομιλητές που εισήγαγαν το δάνειο στην Ελληνική.

Οι τύποι με _-ντ-_ (_τσαντίζομαι _κ.τ.ό.) οφείλονται σε παρασύνδεση προς τις λ. _τσάντα, τσαντίλα _«σακούλι από αραιό ύφασμα». Η παρετυμολογία δεν απαιτεί κατ' ανάγκην συνωνυμία, αλλά απλή φωνητική ομοιότητα.

Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες αυτές να βοηθούν στο ξετύλιγμα της ιστορίας. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## crystal (May 19, 2008)

> (Το γιατί να παραπέμπει η τσαντίλα στον πολύ θυμωμένο, είναι άλλη ιστορία - εύκολα όμως οπτικοποιούμενη για όποιον κατάγεται από κτηνοτροφική οικογένεια. Η τσαντίλα φαίνεται σα να "πάει να σκάσει" και στάζει κι από πάνω - σαν απ' το κακό της.)



LOL!

Εγώ πάντως (Κρητικιά μεγαλωμένη στη Θεσσαλονίκη), όταν γράφω, τσατίζομαι κι όταν μιλάω, τσαντίζομαι. Το πρώτο ήξερα για σωστό, αλλά το -ν- μου βγαίνει πάνω στα νεύρα (όπως στον μπούλο και στον μΠάοκ).


----------



## anna (May 19, 2008)

Βέρα Ηπειρώτισσα, τσα*ντ*ίζομαι, τσα*ντ*ίστικα, έχω τσα*ντ*ιστεί, μη με τσα*ντ*ίζετε τώρα, αλλά για ένα περίεργο λόγο, κάτι με τσά*τ*ισε. Επίσης λέω τσα*τ*ίλα για να αποφεύγεται η σύγχυση με την παραγωγή τυριού.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι προτού γυρίσουν μια σκηνή σε ταινία ή διαφήμιση, τους έχουν κάνει ΤΟ σοβάντισμα... (ή σοβάτισμα; Άραγε ποιο είναι το σωστό;)



Να βάλουμε το _μπογιαντίζω / μπογιατίζω_ και το _σοβαντίζω / σοβατίζω_ στη συζήτηση, γιατί έχουν αρχίσει να τσατίζονται τα παίρνουν στο κρανίο. (Και προτού ερωτηθώ, να πω ότι αυτά τα λέω με «ντ».)


----------



## Elsa (May 19, 2008)

Για το μπογιάτισμα δεν ξέρω αλλά μια φίλη από την Πόλη λέει (μάλλον έλεγε, γιατί τώρα τα έχει "εξελληνίσει") _σουβάντισμα_ και _σουβαντιμπί_ (ο πάτος, το κάτω μέρος του σουβά). Όπως και καζάν ντιμπί (ο πάτος του καζανιού), αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## Costas (May 23, 2008)

(Αθηναίος) τσαντίζομαι, τσαντίλα, σατζίκι, μπριζόλα, σοβα(ν)τίζω, ντουφέκι, σφήγκα...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Εδώ κι ενάμιση χρόνο είχα έτοιμα ν' ανεβάσω τα σχετικά εδάφια που ανέφερα στο ποστ #16, και τώρα επιτέλους το κάνω: 






















Για το πώς πιστεύω ότι προέκυψε η (άσχετη, όπως εκτιμώ, με το _τσατίζω_, καθότι λημματογραφείται σε λεξικά όπου δεν λημματογραφείται ο παράλλ. τύπος _τσαντίζω_) σημασία «άνθρωπος πολύ χολωμένος / πολύ θυμωμένος» για την _τσαντίλα_ (που κατόπιν άλλαξε γένος για τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία κι έδωσε και τη λέξη _ο τσαντίλας_), τα λέω στο εν λόγω ποστ.

Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ αναφέρεται (λήμμα _τσατίζω_) ότι ο τύπος _τσαντίζω_ οφείλεται σε παρετυμολ. σύνδεση προς τις λ. _τσάντα_, _τσαντίλα_ "σακούλι από αραιά υφασμένο πανί".


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2009)

Επειδή άκουσα να με φωνάζουν :) , θα ήθελα να προσθέσω εδώ ότι το 1961 το ρήμα _τσατίζω_ δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με ερωτικό πείραγμα, όπως ισχυρίζεται το _Σύγχρονον_ κ.λπ. του 1961. Όσα χρόνια το θυμάμαι, «εκνευρίζω» σήμαινε.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Το Σύγχρονον (1961) το όριζε ως «πειράζω με υπαινιγμούς», όχι «πειράζω ερωτικώς»: είναι η 1η εικόνα. Η 2η (με το «πειράζω ερωτικώς») και η 3η εικόνα είναι από το Πρωίας (1933). Η 4η εικόνα είναι από τον γνωστό επίτομο Δημητράκο.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 4, 2009)

Βόρειος με βιώματα σε Κεντρική και Δυτική Μακεδονία:
_τσατίζομαι, σοβατίζω, ντομάτα, μπυτζάμες, μπρίζα, μπριζόλα, τζατζίκι, ντουφέκι, σφήγκα_

επίσης: _σοβατεπί_

Μου ακούγονται αληθινά άβολα τα: _τομάτα, πυζάμα, πρίζα, πρι(τ)ζόλα, σατζίκι, σφήκα_


----------



## melody (Dec 4, 2009)

Καλημέρα!
Κρητικής καταγωγής κι εγώ- μεγαλωμένη, πάντως, στην Αθήνα- λέω τσατίζομαι, αλλά τσαντίλα.
Να σημειωθεί ,δε, ότι στον προφορικό λόγο και ανάλογα με το 'σημείο βρασμού' λέμε τστσα(ν)τίζω. Όπως αει σσσιχτίρ. Με απόλυτη σύγκλειση των γνάθων.


----------



## Tapioco (Dec 4, 2009)

Μακεδόνας κι εγώ, *τσατίζομαι *κάργα όταν βλέπω την λέξη *τσαντίζομαι*.
Όσον αφορά την *τσαντίλα*, η γιαγιά μου και η μάννα μου την χρησιμοποιούσανε για να βάζουν μέσα το πηγμένο γάλα, να το κάνουν τυρί. Αλλά δε θυμάμαι στιγμές τσατίλας. Ήρεμες ήταν.


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2009)

Elena said:


> Το ΛΚΝ δίνει:
> 
> τσατίζω [tsatízo] -ομαι & τσαντίζω [tsadízo] -ομαι P2.1 : (οικ.) εκνευρίζω κπ., τον κάνω να θυμώσει: Σώπα, μη με τσατίζεις άλλο! Πολύ τσαντισμένος είσαι σήμερα. [τουρκ. çat(ιş) `τσακώνομαι΄ -ίζω· *ηχηροπ. του μεσοφ. [t > d]*]
> 
> Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο, δεν λέμε «ταβατούρι», αλλά «νταβαντούρι», «ντελάλης» κ.λπ.





Dr Moshe said:


> Οι τύποι με _-ντ-_ (_τσαντίζομαι _κ.τ.ό.) οφείλονται σε παρασύνδεση προς τις λ. _τσάντα, τσαντίλα _«σακούλι από αραιό ύφασμα». Η παρετυμολογία δεν απαιτεί κατ' ανάγκην συνωνυμία, αλλά απλή φωνητική ομοιότητα.



Εδώ έχουμε δύο διαφορετικές ερμηνείες για την προέλευση του -ντ-: από τη μια ηχηροποίηση t > d, από την άλλη παρετυμολογική σύνδεση με την τσάντα κλπ. λόγω φωνητικής ομοιότητας. Η πρώτη μού φαίνεται πιο εύλογη.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 4, 2009)

Τσαντίζομαι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τσαντίζομαι.


Ηρέμησε.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2009)

Κι εγώ τσα*ντ*ίζομαι


----------



## sarant (Dec 4, 2009)

Κι εγώ τσαντίζομαι, ιδίως όταν βλέπω γραμμένο "τσατίζομαι" :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2009)

Κι εγώ τσαντίζομαι -- και μάλιστα αρκετά συχνά


----------



## Marinos (Dec 4, 2009)

Καθυστερημένος ων, κι εγώ τσα*ντ*ίζομαι (Αθηναίος).


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2009)

Κρης, γαλουχηθείς εν Κρήτη, ανατραφείς και ανδρωθείς εν Αθήναις, διαμένων εν Τρίκκη.

_Τσαντίζομαι_ πολύ, όταν τις βλέπω φορτωμένες με _τσάντες_ γεμάτες άχρηστα ψώνια, ιδίως ρούχα που θα φορέσουν μια φορά και αν ;) - ευτυχώς που δεν είναι βιωματικό... 
Και συνήθως με πιάνει _τσαντίλα,_ παρόλο που η εικόνα είναι κάπως έτσι:




ΟΚ, πολύ αραιή αυτή η τσαντίλα...:)

Σήμερα, για παράδειγμα, τσαντίστηκα πολύ όταν είδα τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας (352 €!!) για παλιό μεν (1991), καταλυτικό δε και σχετικώς ελάχιστα ρυπογόνο (εφεδρικό) αυτοκίνητο, που δεν ξεπερνάει τα 100 χλμ. κυκλοφορίας τον μήνα...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Τσατίζομαι, τσατίζομαι, τσατίζομαι — ιδίως με την ηχηροποίηση t > d.






Zazula said:


> Ηρέμησε.


ΟΚ. :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τσατίζομαι, τσατίζομαι, τσατίζομαι — ιδίως με την ηχηροποίηση t > d.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note to self: να μην ανησυχώ, προς το παρόν μόνο μιλάω στον εαυτό μου. Όταν αρχίσω να του απαντάω κιόλας, θα αρχίσω τα πους απς


----------



## Costas (Dec 5, 2009)

daeman said:


> Κρης, γαλουχηθείς εν Κρήτη, ανατραφείς και ανδρωθείς εν Αθήναις, διαμένων εν Τρίκκη.
> Σήμερα, για παράδειγμα, τσαντίστηκα πολύ όταν είδα τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας (352 €!!) για παλιό μεν (1991), καταλυτικό δε και σχετικώς ελάχιστα ρυπογόνο (εφεδρικό) αυτοκίνητο, που δεν ξεπερνάει τα 100 χλμ. κυκλοφορίας τον μήνα...


Φαντάζομαι αυτό υπήρξε η...Σταγών, Τρικκαίε, που σου ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι! Κι εγώ, του ίδιου έτους έχω αμάξι, και ανήκω ακριβώς στην ίδια περίπτωση. Πάλι καλά που τώρα το Νοέμβρη του 'ριξα και 3300 χιλιόμετρα, να φτουρήσει τουλάχιστον. _Και_ έκοψαν την απόσυρση, _και_ άφησαν το χαράτσι. Αλλά είπαμε, πράσινη ανάπτυξη...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Επισημαίνοντας ότι μεγάλωσα στην Κρήτη (όπου η ανάμνηση της τουρκικής ήταν εντονότερη και ακριβέστερη), δηλώνω ότι _τσατίζω_ έλεγα και λέγαμε. Ήταν έκπληξη για μένα όταν αργότερα βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με το «τσαντίζω», πέρασα μια φάση αυτοδιόρθωσης και κάποια στιγμή τσατίστηκα και το ξαναγύρισα στο «τ». Αυτά για την Κρήτη.



Επισημαίνοντας ότι μεγάλωσα στην Αθήνα - και αυτό πάει πίσωωω - δηλώνω ότι *τσαΝτίζω *έλεγα και λέγαμε. Ήταν έκπληξη για μένα όταν πριν λίγα χρόνια βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με το (γραπτό κυρίως) "τσατίζω", πήγα να περάσω μια φάση μισοαυτοδιόρθωσης και κάποια στιγμή τσαντίστηκα με τις ετυμολογομπούρδες και το ξαναγύρισα στο Ντ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι ο tsioutsiou περιγράφει ό,τι συνέβη και με μένα. 
Να προσθέσω ότι γενικά δεν τη χρησιμοποιούσαμε πολύ τη λέξη, τη θεωρούσαμε λίγο λαϊκή, όπως και το να λες «μωρή» και «κυρά μου».


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2009)

+1. :)............


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2009)

Γι' αυτό ακριβώς οι Αθηναίοι θα 'πρεπε να 'ναι οι τελευταίοι που θα είχαν άποψη επί του θέματος. Βλ. κ. ποστ #16. Στη Βόρειο Ελλάδα υπήρχαν άπειροι πρόσφυγες που μιλούσαν τουρκικά, τουρκικά μιλούσαν και πολλοί ντόπιοι στις περιοχές όπου οι πρόσφυγες εγκαταστάθηκαν οπότε οι τουρκικές λέξεις υφίστανταν λιγότερη παραφθορά για εκφραστικούς λόγους, και δόξα τω Θεώ υπήρχε ανεπτυγμένη κτηνοτροφία για να γνωρίζει ακόμα κι ο Δεσπότης της περιοχής τι είναι η τσαντίλα. Οπότε το τι λέει η Αθήνα είναι μάλλον ποσοτικό χαρακτηριστικό (λόγω όγκου πληθυσμού — αν και πρέπει επίσης να δούμε τι έλεγαν οι προσφυγικής καταγωγής "Αθηναίοι"), παρά ποιοτικό. :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2009)

Η τσαντίλα υπάρχει και στη νότια Ελλάδα, δεν είναι κάτι άγνωστο. Εξάλλου, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να μη συμπίπτουν δύο λέξεις. Η θεωρία της ηχηροποίησης μου αρκεί και μου περισσεύει, προσωπικά, χωρίς να ψάχνω ποια μορφή της λέξης είναι πιο σωστή και ποια λιγότερο, οι δε προσπάθειες εννοιολογικής σύνδεσης της τσαντίλας με το τσατίζομαι->τσαντίζομαι μού φαίνονται αχρείαστες (και μη πειστικές), όταν το πασίγνωστο φαινόμενο της ηχηροποίησης εξηγεί ικανοποιητικά τη μεταβολή.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε το τι λέει η Αθήνα είναι μάλλον ποσοτικό χαρακτηριστικό (λόγω όγκου πληθυσμού — αν και πρέπει επίσης να δούμε τι έλεγαν οι προσφυγικής καταγωγής "Αθηναίοι"), παρά ποιοτικό. :)


Καλά, ας μην θίγουμε το ποιοτικό και το ποσοτικό θέμα, γιατί θα ξαναγυρίσουμε στο σταζ και στο στέιτζ, όπου ακούσαμε και την πρωτότυπη θεωρία ότι "ξέρουμε ότι είναι λάθος το στέιτζ, αλλά επειδή είμαστε πολλοί αυτοί που το λέμε, καλό θα είναι να λεξικογραφηθεί μια καινούρια λέξη που δεν ανήκει ούτε στα αγγλικά ούτε στα γαλλικά, είναι καθαρά ελληνική εφεύρεση". Μ' αυτή τη λογική, εμείς οι "Αθηναίοι" που είμαστε πολλοί και λέμε τσαντίλα, δικαιούμαστε να δημιουργήσουμε μια καινούρια λέξη, όχι τούρκικη (τσατίζομαι), αλλά καθαρά ελληνική (τσαντίζομαι). ;)
Κάνω πλάκα, φυσικά, αλλά αστεία μού φάνηκε και η θεωρία που αναφέρω πιο πάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2009)

Costas said:


> Η τσαντίλα υπάρχει και στη νότια Ελλάδα, δεν είναι κάτι άγνωστο. Εξάλλου, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να μη συμπίπτουν δύο λέξεις. Η θεωρία της ηχηροποίησης μου αρκεί και μου περισσεύει, προσωπικά, χωρίς να ψάχνω ποια μορφή της λέξης είναι πιο σωστή και ποια λιγότερο, οι δε προσπάθειες εννοιολογικής σύνδεσης της τσαντίλας με το τσατίζομαι->τσαντίζομαι μού φαίνονται αχρείαστες (και μη πειστικές), όταν το πασίγνωστο φαινόμενο της ηχηροποίησης εξηγεί ικανοποιητικά τη μεταβολή.


Δεν είπα ότι η τσαντίλα είναι άγνωστη στη νότια Ελλάδα, είπα ότι δεν είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που βλέπεις στην Αθήνα. Και άλλο επαρχία, άλλο Αθήνα. Επόμενο θέμα: Πώς λέμε σωστά το σουβλάκι, και την μπουγάτσα με τυρί. 

Κι εμένα μου κάνει η ηχηροποίηση, αλλά επειδή την ηχηροποίηση τη βλέπω να εμφανίζεται κατά περίπτωση για να δικαιολογήσει μια συγκεκριμένη τροπή (μιλώ για το μέσο μιας λέξης, όχι για το αρχικό t > d λόγω του τελικού 'ν' των άρθρων και κατόπιν και σε άλλα αρχικά t > d λόγω αναλογίας) κι όχι σ' όλες ανεξαιρέτως τις περιπτώσεις, έκανα μια σκέψη.



Alexandra said:


> Καλά, ας μην θίγουμε το ποιοτικό και το ποσοτικό θέμα, γιατί θα ξαναγυρίσουμε στο σταζ και στο στέιτζ, όπου ακούσαμε και την πρωτότυπη θεωρία ότι "ξέρουμε ότι είναι λάθος το στέιτζ, αλλά επειδή είμαστε πολλοί αυτοί που το λέμε, καλό θα είναι να λεξικογραφηθεί μια καινούρια λέξη που δεν ανήκει ούτε στα αγγλικά ούτε στα γαλλικά, είναι καθαρά ελληνική εφεύρεση". Μ' αυτή τη λογική, εμείς οι "Αθηναίοι" που είμαστε πολλοί και λέμε τσαντίλα, δικαιούμαστε να δημιουργήσουμε μια καινούρια λέξη, όχι τούρκικη (τσατίζομαι), αλλά καθαρά ελληνική (τσαντίζομαι). ;)
> Κάνω πλάκα, φυσικά, αλλά αστεία μού φάνηκε και η θεωρία που αναφέρω πιο πάνω.


Κι όμως, το ποσοτικό στοιχείο είναι αυτό που μετατρέπει τα λάθη σε σωστά, που επιβάλλει πράγματα στη γλώσσα και ρίχνει άλλα σε αχρηστία, που τελικά καθορίζει το τι θα λημματογραφηθεί στα γενικά λεξικά. Αν το _τσαντίζομαι_ το έλεγαν μόνο στην Άνω Βροντού, δεν θα είχαμε τώρα θέμα να συζητάμε. :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν είπα ότι η τσαντίλα είναι άγνωστη στη νότια Ελλάδα, είπα ότι δεν είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που βλέπεις στην Αθήνα. Και άλλο επαρχία, άλλο Αθήνα.


Εγώ πάντως που έχω μεγαλώσει στην Αθήνα (με καταγωγή από Κρήτη, Σμύρνη και Πελοπόννησο), _τσατίζομαι_ άκουσα πρώτη φορά να λέει μια φίλη από Πτολεμαΐδα. 


Zazula said:


> Επόμενο θέμα: Πώς λέμε σωστά το σουβλάκι, και την μπουγάτσα με τυρί.


Όπως είχε πει και ο Κωνσταντίνου στο σερβιτόρο, «Δε θέλω να το μάθω… Θέλω να το φάω!»


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Θα ξαναγυρίσουμε στο σταζ και στο στέιτζ, όπου ακούσαμε και την πρωτότυπη θεωρία ότι "ξέρουμε ότι είναι λάθος το στέιτζ, αλλά επειδή είμαστε πολλοί αυτοί που το λέμε, καλό θα είναι να λεξικογραφηθεί μια καινούρια λέξη που δεν ανήκει ούτε στα αγγλικά ούτε στα γαλλικά, είναι καθαρά ελληνική εφεύρεση".


Αυτή ακριβώς η άποψη (η εντός εισαγωγικών — "πρωτότυπη" ή όχι, δεν ξέρω) είναι και η δική μου για το _στέιτζ_.  Ούτε η πρώτη φορά θα είναι, ούτε η τελευταία. Απλώς συχνά συμβαίνει, λόγω επαγγελματικής ιδιότητας, να είμαι κόντρα στην υιοθέτηση του "λάθους", μέχρις ότου αυτό φορέσει τον μανδύα τής αποδοχής μέσω της λημματογράφησής του σ' ένα καλό γενικό λεξικό. Ε, με το _στέιτζ_ την έχω δει διαφορετικά.  Περισσότερα στο: Πότε αρχίζουν οι λεξικογράφοι (και οι επιμελητές) να δέχονται το λάθος σαν σωστό;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2009)

Πάντως, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ειδικά με το stage την έχεις δει διαφορετικά. Πείσμα; 

Δεν θα είχα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα στην περίπτωση που μια λέξη μπαίνει εξαρχής στην ελληνική γλώσσα με λάθος προφορά, όπως γίνεται με άπειρες περιπτώσεις ξένων ονομάτων. Εδώ μιλάμε για μια λέξη που υπήρχε στο λεξιλόγιο των Ελλήνων πολλές δεκαετίες πριν, με τη σωστή προφορά. Δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να ενσωματωθεί ξαφνικά και η λανθασμένη παράλληλα με τη σωστή, και μάλιστα να συνοδεύεται από ιδεολογία. 

Πιο λογικό είναι να πει κάποιος:
Μπα, τόσον καιρό το έλεγα λάθος; Από δω και πέρα θα το λέω σωστά.
Ή: Σκασίλα μου, το συνήθισα και θα εξακολουθήσω να το λέω λάθος.

Καθόλου λογικό, κατά τη γνώμη μου να πει:
Ναι, πρόσφατα έμαθα ότι είναι λάθος, αλλά ξέρετε, τώρα εκτός από μένα το λένε και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι και για να μην τους κάνουμε να νιώθουν άσχημα και να νιώσουν ότι τους σνομπάρουμε, ας πετάξουμε το σωστό και ας βάλουμε στη θέση του το λανθασμένο και στο λεξικό.

Αλλά τα 'χουμε ξαναπεί αυτά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2009)

Να πω κι εγώ ότι μπορεί οι Αθηναίοι να μην βλέπουν τσαντίλες στα τυροκομεία της πρωτεύουσας, αλλά δεν είναι και τελείως ξεκομμένοι από τη ζωή του χωριού. Αν όχι οι σημερινοί εικοσάρηδες, σίγουρα οι γονείς τους και οι παππούδες τους είχαν κάποιον συγγενή σε χωριό ή ήξεραν δυο πράγματα για τη ζωή στις αγροτικές κοινωνίες - άλλωστε, η μητέρα μου μου λέει ότι αρχές δεκαετίας του '70 ακόμα κάποιος έφερνε πρόβατα να βοσκήσουν στον πύργο Απόλλων (στάση μετρό Πανόρμου).


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2022)

Μια και ανακινήθηκε αλλού το θέμα, ας προσθέσω εδώ ότι και το Χρηστικό Λεξικό έχει κύρια λήμματα στα _τσατίζω_, _τσατίλα_, _τσατίλας_, _τσάτισμα_, _τσατισμένος_, στα οποία παραπέμπει από τα λήμματα _τσαντίζω_ κλπ. Έχει και ένα ξεχωριστό λήμμα για την _τσαντίλα_, τη σακούλα για το στράγγισμα τυριών, η οποία δεν έχει άλλο τύπο.


----------

